# Is smoking big in the UK?



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm seeing a lot of Pommy threads!  I never knew.  Is this a recent phenomenon or has it always been big?  I've never thought about smoking being part of UK culture, like in the South in the USA.  Any signature Pommy meals?  Like smoked Shepherds Pie!!?


----------



## wade (Jul 24, 2015)

There has been a smoking sub-culture bubbling under for quite a few years over here. In the past its public side has tended to limit itself to a handful of competition circuit teams in the BBBQS and a few converts who have spent time in the USA. Recently though it has been getting much more coverage on UK national television "foodie" programs and there is even a BBQ Champ cooking competition which is going to start airing next Friday. At many of our public events and street food stalls and also in many of our pubs, things like (sanitised) Pulled Pork has become quite popular.

In the UK SMF group we have been trying to capture the enthusiasm of as many fellow smoking enthusiasts in the UK as we can muster in the hope of spreading the word about real meat smoking as widely as possible. Hopefully the UK group will continue to grow from strength to strength feeding both on our own expertise and the vastly greater expertise from your side of the pond.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Pommy Meals???

I do a Tandoori Pulled Pork, well Curry is now our #1 Take Away.

Smoked Sheperds Pie? [emoji]128161[/emoji][emoji]128161[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 25, 2015)

Pommy???? That's a bit Aussie
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Traditional British is either an Indian or Chinese takeaway meals now, never had a smoked Chinese but a tandoor is pretty close.

Yeah we been burning, smoking and firing over wood since the 14th Century "Burning at the stake" it was called
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can knock up a smoked Yorkshire Pudding on a weber,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wade uses his smoker for all kinds of breads etc.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello mummel.  I have been smoking here for 16 yrs., but then I have an excuse being from Tx..  The first couple times the neighbors smell smoking wood when it is snowing outside they do wonder until they know it me.  OH!  It's just the Yank.  Bless him!  He just doesn't know any better.

It does seem to be growing.  When I first started I could not find a BBQ with a lid over here.  Had to order a horizontal offset out of Germany.  Had a party and when the guests first saw a 15lb brisket they were amazed but the first question I got was " how long did you have to cook it in the oven"  Luckily my boss ( also a friend ) and another friend were interested so they came over to watch the whole cooking process.  Folks didn't believe at first but they managed to convince them I threw the whole thing on the smoker from raw.  Was sort of funny.  They thought we were pulling their leg until I brought out the raw spatchedcock chicken and threw those on.  Most folks here pre cook chicken in the oven.

As Wade said above,  We are doing our best to spread the word and folks are becoming better educated.  When they try our offerings they LOVE it so hopefully we are doing some good.  At last years Smoking Weekend I think we fed more folks at the camp site than we had members.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jul 26, 2015)

Being a true Northerner I frequently smoke Tripe & Cowheel or a nice Bury Black Pudding, I never thought of smoking a Shepherds Pie, that's one for the future.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 27, 2015)

Theres always smoked Savaloys


----------



## smokewood (Jul 27, 2015)

I love savs, the trouble is I can't get them round here


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 28, 2015)

I will bring some!


----------



## smokewood (Jul 28, 2015)

Fantastic thanks,


----------



## bobbobbbq (Aug 2, 2015)

I did smoked spam yesterday if that counts [emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 2, 2015)

Sure does just take it out of the can furst[emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2015)

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> I did smoked spam yesterday if that counts [emoji]128527[/emoji]


Mmmmmm - Spam is one of my favourite sandwich meats.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 3, 2015)

I love the stuff.  Had a sandwich with it tonight.  Not smoked though.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------

